# Western Canada Reserve Military Police Questions



## ResMP (2 Sep 2012)

Hello everyone,

I just want to get the word out that 1 Military Police Regiment is recruiting Reserve Members immediately. The Military Police Reserve offers a flexible and unique employment opportunity for Law Enforcement minded people. 

We employ current and retired police officers, students in High School and University, private business owners, as well as those who work in the private sector. Our ranks consist of a very diverse group of people who are attracted to policing and life in the Military. There are opportunities for full time employment domestically as well as abroad. Many of our members have deployed internationally, and a majority of our ranks have served in Afghanistan. The Reserve Military Police offers significant opportunities for those who want more from a part time job. Many of our members have been able to use their employment with the MP Reserve to garner life experience and financial resources to bolster their applications for other Law Enforcement opportunities.

Our recently revised qualifications are:

1. 18 yrs of Age
2. Enrolled in Grade 12
3. Drives Licence
4. Good Character and morale attributes

Officer candidates are required to be enrolled in a University Degree Program at the time of application as well as meeting the noted qualifications.

I invite any questions or comments. Also I would ask that if you know anyone that may be interested in joining the Military Police as a Reservist to visit this thread or to email me directly: jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca

Looking forward to hearing from you!
ResMP
Rookie Member

Posts: 1
Joined: Sun Sep 02, 2012 2:51 pm
Top


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Sep 2012)

You may want to consider revising this recruitment thread a little more ResMP.  1 MP Regt has many sub-units in all areas of Western Canada... perhaps you should  list where and what units are accepting applications.

15 Military Police Company - CFB Edmonton
12 Military Police Platoon  - Victoria, BC
13 Military Police Platoon  - Winnipeg, MB
14 Military Police Platoon  - Calgary, AB

If I've missed any I apologize in advance. I'm on the reg force side, and have only really worked with res MP's in the field.


----------



## ResMP (2 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the post and great point! However, I do not want to discourage anyone in Western Canada from applying. We have many members that live out of the regions that you outlined and travel when required. You would be surprised at how dedicated our reserve members are. There are many that live as far as a two hour drive and commute regularly. In fact I just got off the phone with a potential applicant from Ontario who is considering moving West.

If out of town reserve members are willing to sacrifice some driving time we will certainly accommodate them as best we can.

**** and we have a Pl in Vancouver!!!!!!!!  :nod: ********


----------



## Dissident (2 Sep 2012)

12 Platoon is split between Victoria and Vancouver.

There use to be a guy parading in Winnipeg who was out of Saskatchewan somewhere. Richmond/Vancouver has at least 2 members coming from Abbotsford/Chilliwack, over an hour away.

Hell, I commuted from the Bahamas a couple years ago. If you are committed, we can likely accommodate you.


----------



## brihard (2 Sep 2012)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Hell, I commuted from the Bahamas a couple years ago. If you are committed, we can likely accommodate you.



I'l bite- what were the circumstances there? Sounds like a hassle I'd love to have.  ;D


----------



## ResMP (2 Sep 2012)

Brihard ... are you stalking me?


----------



## Dissident (2 Sep 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'l bite- what were the circumstances there? Sounds like a hassle I'd love to have.  ;D



Civi employer is building the expansion of the Nassau airport. (LPIA) I took the contract to go down there on condition they arrange for extra flights home so I could avoid going NES. Ended up spending 8 great months down there. Sadly I had to walk away from the gig.


----------



## brihard (2 Sep 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Brihard ... are you stalking me?



Heh, nothing of the sort. I just happen to be on both sites.

NinertSix- decent of them to do that for you.


----------



## ResMP (3 Sep 2012)

The Application Process should look like this:

1. Move through the general military recruiting process. Make your intent clear that you are applying for the Reserve Military Police.

2. Your application is forwarded to 1 MP Regt (for Western Applicants)

3. Take part in the Military Police Assessment Center

4. Successful MPAC candidates will be sworn in.

5. Commence Basic Training, then driver training, and then Military Police Qualification Training.

6. At this point you are eligible to conduct MP related duties

7. Continue taking courses with a view to advance your career and garner other opportunities (Close Protection, Promotion, Tours etc.)

It is our intent to have members that apply now to be qualified MPs by 1 Sept 2013. This is dependent on the applicants personal circumstances as well the opportunity to take the required courses. If you are serious about applying I suggest you do so sooner than later so as set your self up for success.

As I mentioned earlier, like any other agency you may want to work for, or you presently work for, what you put in, is what you get out. Period. 

1 MP Regt is somewhat flexible in that we know our members have other commitments. We ask that you parade at least once a month. Those that parade more will gain more exposure to training and subsequently become more proficient.

I have been in the Reserve Military Police for 21 years. I have never seen more opportunity for our members as there is right now. Reserve Military Police members are now commanded by the Regular Force. This allows for access to training, mentorship, taskings and tours. We truly do work together. While there is still some separation with respect to training and assigned roles, it narrows every year.


Posts: 11
Joined: Sun Sep 02, 2012 1:51 pm


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

Pretty informative post ResMP. 



			
				ResMP said:
			
		

> <Snip>
> Reserve Military Police members are now commanded by the Regular Force.
> <Snip>



Yeah, and for some strange reason 1 MP Pl (reg force field pl) falls under 15 MP Coy (Reserve)  First time I've ever seen that...


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Our recently revised qualifications are:
> 
> 1. 18 yrs of Age
> 2. Enrolled in Grade 12
> ...



Is there not a requirement to have the 2 year Police Foundations or a similar 2 year Law and Security diploma before applying?

From the forces.ca website --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#info-1  (The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.)


----------



## Dissident (4 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Is there not a requirement to have the 2 year Police Foundations or a similar 2 year Law and Security diploma before applying?
> 
> From the forces.ca website --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#info-1  (The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.)



The Forces website details the recruiting standard for reg force, not for the reserve. The reserve entrance requirements are as ResMP detailed.


----------



## ResMP (5 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Is there not a requirement to have the 2 year Police Foundations or a similar 2 year Law and Security diploma before applying?
> 
> From the forces.ca website --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#info-1  (The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.)



The Branch has changed the requirements so as to garner more recruits. We need reservists! 

It may not be advertised, but my chain of command has directed to start recruiting using the aforementioned guidelines.


----------



## DAA (6 Sep 2012)

Thanks for clarifying the education standards as it now makes alot more sense!!!


----------



## ResMP (14 Sep 2012)

I have been fielding a lot of questions in relation to what type of duties Reserve Miliatry Police typically conduct.

While duties that you could be assigned could be all over the board, here is what you can typically expect:

Once you pass your MPAC and are sworn in we will need to get you qualified. This will be a process in itself. Basic Trg, Driver Trg, and Basic Trade Trg. If things go well, you may be MP Qualified by this time next year. This trg can be fun if you approach it the right way. Typicaly once you are MP Qualified you will take part in a trg cycle which lasts throughout the year. It is during these annual trg cycles that you may be offered full time employment on a contractual basis. Duties that you may be offered could look like this:

1. Tour Overseas
2. Administrative positon with the Coy or the Platoon 
3. Position with the Regular Force Field Platoon
4, Operational Tasking (In the past this has included MP support to events that the CF was involved in ie Olympics, Floods, Forest Fires etc)
5. Major training events throughout Western Canada and sometimes in the USA.
6 Our Close Protection Qualified reservists have supported operations across the country as well as abroad.
7. Regular Force MP Trg
9. Training positions with a variety of Training Cadres (We do have some Res MPs assigned to a variety of Battle Schools)
8. Policing Duties (Reservists are occassionaly requested to assist with policing duties under the supervision of the regular force)

While our forces were involved with Combat Operations in Afghanistan our Reservists were deployed domestically in a variety of positions to assist with the draw on man power.

Generally operational duties are security related in nature.

Many Res MPs have decided they like Military life and transfer over to the Regular side. (The Regular Force Military Police certainly offers even more diversity than the reserve side if that is what you are looking for)

We ask that you parade at least once a month. We appreciate that our members have families, jobs, education etc to attend to and we will work with you in order to meet you attendence requirements.

I hope this helps.

Questions to me!


----------



## garb811 (14 Sep 2012)

Don't forget MATA/PATA backfills.  Depending where the Res Pl is based, it is possible to serve not only with CA MP Gp units but also with RCAF MP Gp or Naval MP Gp units on this basis.  If the member attains the ability to be appointed MP pursuant to Sec 156 of the NDA, this could entail employment in a Police Operations position with the same duties and responsiblities as a Reg Force MP.


----------



## ResMP (15 Sep 2012)

garb811

Thank you for pointing this out. There is a misconception that Reserve Military Police do not conduct policing duties. The reality is that we do! It generally occurs under the supervision of a Regular Force member but it occurs. I worked my summers while in University (Paying my way through school) working as a Garrison MP - 5 days on 5 Days off. Not only did I have a great job for the summer I had significant time off to conduct activities that University students like to take part in.   

One of our Reserve members was assigned as a Shift i/c in Afghanistan. 

Res MPs generally do not conduct serious investigations but they may be able to take part in these endeavors providing significant life experience for those wishing to move on to Reg Force MP or Civilian Policing.

During my stints in Garrison Policing, I took part in Search Warrants, Investigations involving sexual assaults, serious assaults, a variety of property crimes, High Risk Vehicle stops etc. It was a fantastic experience.

This said, When you graduate from your Military Police Training you will not be immediately issued a badge, gun, and shiny white police car ... but if you put some time in those opportunities typically arise.


----------



## ResMP (16 Sep 2012)

Hi,

I have had a couple of questions regarding the duties and responsibilities of a Commissioned Officer. This explanation may not be required on this forum but I will post for those non-military who may be looking. I can best explain it like this:

MPOs do act in much more of a managerial role than the NCMs. While they do have their feet on the ground they typically do not have a hands on role when it comes to MP Operations. They are behind the scenes in that they are like the conductor of an orchestra. While Commissioned MP Officers do deploy to areas of operation, they are usually standing on the sidelines not unlike a foot ball coach.

The best way I can describe the MP Officer relationship is to that of building a house.

A senior Military Officer (Non MP - this may be a General or Colonel)  decides he wants the MP Unit that comes under his umbrella to build a house (in reality this would be a specific MP Task). He says he wants a modest Bungalow with one bedroom up and two down. He will give his MP a general understanding of what he wants.

The commanding officer of the MP Unit (or sub unit) will take this information a begin making plans. He in essence is acting like the architect. He makes the plans, he decides the floor plans and what material will be used etc. The CO of the MP Unit will likely give most of the finer details to one of the junior commissioned officer under his command to look after. Here a Platoon Commander will start to decide, counter tops, location of the house, the size of the garage etc. 

Once this stage is complete, orders/blueprints outlining the details are given to the Senior Non Commissioned Officers - These are the guys who have worked their way up the Junior Ranks and are somewhat seasoned - The act as the foreman of the construction company. These guys direct the junior ranks, based on the blue prints devised by the Officer Cadre as to how to go about building the house. If a window is put in the wrong place it is ultimately the fault of the SNCO because he/she is supposed to be overseeing the all the little details of the operation.

MCpls, Generally ensure that the fellas are doing what they were told to do. They ensure the troops have the building materials they need and that they get the required coffee/lunch breaks.

Pte/Cpl are hammering nails, doing the framing, drywall, plumbing etc.

This said, Cpls in the MP world do most of the day to day Military Police activities. Officers manage the ranks. Yes they are issued with a badge (Badges will only be issued to those with the Regular Force Qualification) and may carry a side arm but much of their day is spent coordinating the activities that are to occur - not unlike the county sheriff or chief of police. 

There is a program in which Reserve Military Police Officers have the opportunity to conduct equivalency training to meet Regular Force Standards.

I hope this helps


----------



## ResMP (21 Sep 2012)

For those in the Edmonton area. The reserve MP Platoon is hosting an information session on the 3rd of October. E-mail me at jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca for more details.


----------



## ResMP (26 Oct 2012)

BTT


----------



## darkskye (26 Oct 2012)

Hi,

I'm quoting the forces.ca website here, "The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP."

If I want to AVOTP to MP, would I require the above mentioned, or would I be able to get around the requirement as I am already serving?


----------



## garb811 (26 Oct 2012)

OTs do not require a diploma.  Its been a bit since I looked at the exact requirements but your PSO will be able to tell you.


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Oct 2012)

My buddy recently attempted to OT from AVN to MP without an operational tour or the diploma, and he was denied by the PSO. He was directed to obtain the minimum requirements before continuing with his request. Note this is only a requirement for Reg Force MP and should not have any bearing on applying to the res side.


----------



## Shamrock (27 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> My buddy recently attempted to OT from AVN to MP without an operational tour or the diploma, and he was denied by the PSO. He was directed to obtain the minimum requirements before continuing with his request. Note this is only a requirement for Reg Force MP and should not have any bearing on applying to the res side.



Although the current entry standards for your branch list those criteria for acceptable OT candidates, anecdotal evidence like this a career management strategy is rarely wise.


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Oct 2012)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Although the current entry standards for your branch list those criteria for acceptable OT candidates, anecdotal evidence like this a career management strategy is rarely wise.



I completely agree with you, if one doesn't take the time to ask the questions, no progress can be made, nor can exceptions to the rules apply. I was merely sharing the very recent experience of someone who was in the same boat.


----------



## ResMP (1 Nov 2012)

Hey guys, Just so the waters do not get muddied. I will be clear.


1. I am the authority on Res MP Rctg in Western Canada and the Reserve Army Western Military Police Recruiting (1 MP Regt, 15 MP Coy) NCO.

2. I cannot speak to the Regular Force MP Recruiting issues.

3. The Reserve Military Police Platoons in Winnipeg, Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver, Victoria, are recruiting hard for members.

4. The CFRC's still have the old recruiting requirement listed. The new ones have been approved they are moving through the chain for approval. I hope they will make it to the CFRC's before christmas.

5. If you have presently meet the following criteria and are interested in the Res MP:

Canadian Citizen, Enrolled in Grade 12, Good Morale Character, Drivers License ... 

I want to hear from you soonest.

Let me worry about the current listings at CFRC.

Thanks  :nod:


----------



## scs (6 Nov 2012)

I have applied for Res MP in Victoria, have passed all testing and interview. The CFRC in Victoria were not aware of the changes as of Oct 15, Now I guess I have to wait.Thanks for this thread, without it I wouldn't have applied.


----------



## ResMP (8 Nov 2012)

Don't wait get you paper work in order. Word will come down shortly.


----------



## DAA (8 Nov 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Just so the waters do not get muddied. I will be clear.
> 
> 
> 1. I am the authority on Res MP Rctg in Western Canada and the Reserve Army Western Military Police Recruiting (1 MP Regt, 15 MP Coy) NCO.
> ...



 :goodpost:

Recruiting standards for Army Reservists are much different than those for Regular Force and Air Reserve.  If your supporting/processing RC tells you anything other than what ResMP has provided above, encourage them to contact the unit that you plan on joining...


----------



## ResMP (8 Nov 2012)

scs said:
			
		

> I have applied for Res MP in Victoria, have passed all testing and interview. The CFRC in Victoria were not aware of the changes as of Oct 15, Now I guess I have to wait.Thanks for this thread, without it I wouldn't have applied.



Go to the unit! If you send me your contact info (see first post) I will ensure that pers in the unit contact you. The Recruiting Reps at the Respective Platoons will help you navigate the new requirements.


----------



## scs (8 Nov 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Go to the unit! If you send me your contact info (see first post) I will ensure that pers in the unit contact you. The Recruiting Reps at the Respective Platoons will help you navigate the new requirements.



Sorry I should have a little clearer in my post. All my paperwork is done. The interviewing Officer said he would check the eligibility requirements and if there was a problem he would let me know. I haven't heard anything so I assume all is good and waiting on a MPAC date.


----------



## Keylo20 (11 Nov 2012)

I'm also trying to get into the Res MP for Victoria. Some help would be appreciated because I've actually left a voice mail and have actually gone down to the unit's HQ and left my name on the sheet on their office door which clearly says "If we are not in the office right now, leave your name/phone# as well as the date and we will get back to you as soon as we can" 

I mean I do realize it is the long weekend, but I'm pushing hard for this, because I want to get in. So any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Dissident (11 Nov 2012)

Keylo20 said:
			
		

> I'm also trying to get into the Res MP for Victoria. Some help would be appreciated because I've actually left a voice mail and have actually gone down to the unit's HQ and left my name on the sheet on their office door which clearly says "If we are not in the office right now, leave your name/phone# as well as the date and we will get back to you as soon as we can"
> 
> I mean I do realize it is the long weekend, but I'm pushing hard for this, because I want to get in. So any help would be appreciated, thanks.



There was a recruiting even event set up at the Ashton Armoury Yesterday. We had two members on the floor of the parade square all day.


----------



## Keylo20 (12 Nov 2012)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> There was a recruiting even event set up at the Ashton Armoury Yesterday. We had two members on the floor of the parade square all day.



Good stuff. I'll send an email to the contact address you gave me NinerSix. Thanks. Also, if ResMP could give me some information as well that might be helpful.


----------



## Dissident (12 Nov 2012)

Keylo20 said:
			
		

> Good stuff. I'll send an email to the contact address you gave me NinerSix. Thanks. Also, if ResMP could give me some information as well that might be helpful.



Ask away! ResMP is the authority on this, but if you look at my profile you will see that I am a member of 12 Platoon.


----------



## Keylo20 (13 Nov 2012)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Ask away! ResMP is the authority on this, but if you look at my profile you will see that I am a member of 12 Platoon.



Awesome man, can't wait to join. If you dont mind me asking do you know a good way to get into contact with Victoria's Res MP Platoon? I've emailed, phoned, and have actually gone down to the Ashton Armory.


----------



## Dissident (13 Nov 2012)

It took me 18 months to get in. Patience is in order.

While we need to recruit quickly, our recruiters do work on a part time basis. Chances are the Victoria recruiting rep will contact you on Wednesday. 

I get the feeling you are excited, good. Getting in is not a sprint, it is a marathon.


----------



## ResMP (14 Dec 2012)

Bump!

The new recruiting standards have come down to the unit level (finally). We are just finalizing some paper work. 

Still looking for good applicants!


----------



## ResMP (8 Jan 2013)

Still looking   :nod:


----------



## Murb (13 Jan 2013)

Reading this notification put me in such a stupor I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. It is greater than I could have ever even dream of. 

So just go through the normal application process with indication to want to sign up for Army Reserves, Military Police and it will be forwarded to the right desk?

I'm currently attending the first year of a Criminology program at Kwantlen Polytechnic University and would be available to start flying or driving to the training grounds about 5 minutes after my final exam is complete on April 24th. Would that time be an acceptable start date for the training process to fit your needs?

One concern that I have is that I am not in the physical shape I was a while ago and have been slowly working myself back into shape but not in an overly large hurry due to no immediate need. Normally I would have no doubt on my ability to pass the physical fitness "EXPRES" test at the start of the training period sometime after my semester completion date but if I understood correctly, reservists take the "EXPRES" test at an earlier date. (Please by all means correct me if I am wrong) When would approximately that date be so I can make an educated guess if it is a physical possibility for me to pass the test in the decreased time frame?

Thanks in advance for your time and your patience,

Murdoch de Mooy

P.S. It is possible to mail me directly through this forums if you would prefer to discuss things in that method.

Now excuse me... Looks like I need to go for a good long jog...  ;D


----------



## Dissident (13 Jan 2013)

I am not a fitness instructor, but my most fit guys tend to do more circuit training than jogging. In any case start the application now, if you have a steady fitness regime you can commit to by the time you get to a fitness test you will do fine.

We are parading in Richmond this coming Wednesday between 1900-2200. Swing by the Sherman armoury at 5500 No 4 Rd and ask to see the MPs.


----------



## Murb (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the heads up NinerSix. 

My friend and I came there last night to start the form fill out and get our Statement of understanding... Now to spend the next while going through the application process.

Sounds like the mechanics were looking for people too lol. We waited near the entrance because there was the door that said Recruiting. It sounded like they were pumped to have some people looking about joining. We were sad to rain on their parade and tell them we wanted to be MPs lol.


----------



## ResMP (20 Jan 2013)

Those interested wishing to apply or obtain info on the Res MP recruiting process feel free to e-mail me directly at jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca. I will forward your info to the appropriate recruiting representative so you do not get lost in the shuffle or getbpicked up by another unit while "waiting around." Our Rctg rep will make contact with you to make an appointment or provide good info regarding our process.

Thanks.

BTW ... the longer you wait to get your application going .... the more opportunities you will miss out on! The best time to apply is always Right Now!

Shoot me an e-mail and lets get started.


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Feb 2013)

ResMP - please cease and desist on the "Bump"s. Threads on Army.ca stay active due to the members' interest and the merits of the topic.


Army.ca Staff


----------



## ambernewton04 (14 Feb 2013)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Those interested wishing to apply or obtain info on the Res MP recruiting process feel free to e-mail me directly at jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca. I will forward your info to the appropriate recruiting representative so you do not get lost in the shuffle or getbpicked up by another unit while "waiting around." Our Rctg rep will make contact with you to make an appointment or provide good info regarding our process.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




ResMP, I emailed you a couple weeks ago and havent heard anything back


----------



## Loachman (14 Feb 2013)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> ResMP - please cease and desist on the "Bump"s. Threads on Army.ca stay active due to the members' interest and the merits of the topic.
> 
> 
> Army.ca Staff



And, in the interests of _*your*_ persec, you might want to remove your e-mail address and have the initial contact done via PM.


----------



## davies.jd (14 Feb 2013)

ResMP,

Could you please outline the medical requirements (esp. vision).  Are they the same as other Reserve trades or does ResMP have any additional standards?

Cheers.


----------



## MikeL (14 Feb 2013)

roxie roller said:
			
		

> Are they the same as other Reserve trades or does ResMP have any additional standards?



Medical standards go by trade;  being Regular Force or Reserve has no bearing on that AFAIK.  Example medical standards for Reserve MP are the same as Reg Force MP, etc.

Minimum Medical standards for the different MOSIDs can be found here
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp

Military Police V3 CV2 H2 G3 O2 A5


----------



## Dissident (14 Feb 2013)

Murb said:
			
		

> Sounds like the mechanics were looking for people too lol. We waited near the entrance because there was the door that said Recruiting. It sounded like they were pumped to have some people looking about joining. We were sad to rain on their parade and tell them we wanted to be MPs lol.



To anyone else who wants to come and see us, be mindful of the above. The Svc Bn/Coy has their recruiting office right at the door. They have nothing to do with us. 

When you come to the building, don't ask for "recruiting", ask for the MPs. We are at the back of the building.


----------



## ResMP (21 Feb 2013)

To my knowledge Med standards are the same.


----------



## ResMP (21 Feb 2013)

.... and the response from another thread that may be useful here - "Because you are from Ontario you come under the umbrella of 2 MP Regt - Each MP Regt has the auth enact an emergency recruiting provision at their discretion which allows them to forego the regular recruiting standard.

I am not sure if 2 MP Regt (Ontario) is using this provision. You will need to contact the MP Pl in your area.

1 MP Regt (Western Canada) is using this provision as we are low experiencing low manpower levels. So move to Western Canada and we will get you signed up! "


----------



## ResMP (12 Nov 2013)

Hello,

Just a quick note to say that the positions in Edmonton are full for now. We expect some openings in the near future. Check in with us at you discretion.

We are however looking for and willing to recruit, train, and sustain 2 x RMS clerks in Edm. Strictly administrative. Please let us know if you or someone you know is interested.

Thanks


----------



## mjhannan (24 Mar 2014)

I am a Ret'd MP Sgt living in Chilliwack.  I'm looking to get a red beret & cloth hat badge for use during occasions such as Remembrance Day.  I threw all of ny uniforms out when I retired in 1995.  Can I buy one from 12 MP PL or at supply in Richmond?  I can order one through the school (academy) in Borden but figure this would be easier.

Thanks
Mike Hannan


----------



## Dissident (25 Mar 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## ResMP (13 Feb 2015)

Hey everyone, I got call from my peeps in Wpg. Wpg is starving for applicants. Questions to me! Thx


----------



## Bouv89 (17 Feb 2015)

@resMP

I'm highly interested,
What are the chances of working full time as a RES MP, once qualified?

Feel free to send an email my way whenever you're available
I've got a few questions

Thanks!


----------



## ResMP (19 Feb 2015)

Working full time depends on lots of different things. Namely getting qualified and being available when the unit, branch, or CF is looking. The work is there. I would not join if you are looking specifically for full time work. Full time work is intermittent at best. This said I know lots of soldiers who have had Class B part time careers -


----------



## geegee (22 May 2015)

First of all would like to thank everyone on this forum and this thread and all the useful information...I have recently applied with the 14th MP Detachment in Calgary...not without hiccups though...online I submitted the form for Reg Force, had to call the Recruiting and have it re-opened and switched over to Reserves (it was closed due to the fact that Reg Force Officer Entry Plan is closed until September) met with the recruiters at the Currie Barracks, who were very informative and helpful....now waiting on some online "to be filled out" forms and so pumped to get this ball rolling!!!!
Now my question is...I have heard that if one applies as an Officer MP Reservist...the process of applying is longer and the training is longer...can anyone shed some light on this? Also, what are the pros and cons of being an Officer Reservist MP?
Thank you
GG


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 May 2015)

geegee said:
			
		

> First of all would like to thank everyone on this forum and this thread and all the useful information...I have recently applied with the 14th MP Detachment in Calgary...not without hiccups though...online I submitted the form for Reg Force, had to call the Recruiting and have it re-opened and switched over to Reserves (it was closed due to the fact that Reg Force Officer Entry Plan is closed until September) met with the recruiters at the Currie Barracks, who were very informative and helpful....now waiting on some online "to be filled out" forms and so pumped to get this ball rolling!!!!
> Now my question is...I have heard that if one applies as an Officer MP Reservist...the process of applying is longer and the training is longer...can anyone shed some light on this? Also, what are the pros and cons of being an Officer Reservist MP?
> Thank you
> GG



Yes, the process is slightly longer.

Military Police Officers are more of an administrator. Yes you will learn how to use a C7 and a Sig P225, however your training will be focussed on management, planning, and organization. Pros: you get paid slightly more once you're a qualified MPO Cons: you do more paperwork and less of the cool stuff like most officers in any trade.

As a reservist, you'll be part of a Field Unit, and the focus is not on the Policing side but more of the augmenting combat units, vehicle checkpoints, force and close protection, Prisoner/Detainee handling, base security and defence. As a Res MPO you may learn some of the following, but may not get to implement it unless you are deployed or tasked to the Reg Force.



> Manage military police patrols
> Administer police operations
> Supervise crime scene management
> Conduct investigations and interviews
> ...



You will not necessarily get to patrol, or conduct investigations; as an MPO is much like an Inspector or a Superintendent of a civilian police force, they just make sure all the rights steps are being taken, nobodies rights are being violated, evidence is protected etc.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 May 2015)

A good post from ResMP on page 2 states it better than I can:



			
				ResMP said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have had a couple of questions regarding the duties and responsibilities of a Commissioned Officer. This explanation may not be required on this forum but I will post for those non-military who may be looking. I can best explain it like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tibbson (22 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Military Police Officers are more of an administrator. Yes you will learn how to use a C7 and a Sig P225, however your training will be focussed on management, planning, and organization. Pros: you get paid slightly more once you're a qualified MPO Cons: you do more paperwork and less of the cool stuff like most officers in any trade.
> 
> As a reservist, you'll be part of a Field Unit, and the focus is not on the Policing side but more of the augmenting combat units, vehicle checkpoints, force and close protection, Prisoner/Detainee handling, base security and defence. As a Res MPO you may learn some of the following, but may not get to implement it unless you are deployed or tasked to the Reg Force.
> 
> You will not necessarily get to patrol, or conduct investigations; as an MPO is much like an Inspector or a Superintendent of a civilian police force, they just make sure all the rights steps are being taken, nobody's rights are being violated, evidence is protected etc.



And the big thing for potential reserve MPs to remember is they will have no badge and no peace officer status unless they qualify for and eventually take the necessary reg force MP training AND get employed on a Class B or C tasking requiring that status.


----------



## ResMP (22 May 2015)

MPO's still have an opportunity to get their feet wet - Some of my friends who are Reg Force MPO's are doing some very interesting work. As an MPO you get to have some influence as to how the operations unfold. Depending what your end goal is both officer and NCO can be very satisfying.


----------



## geegee (22 May 2015)

Thank you ladies and gents for all your input...I guess my next question is how different Res MPO duties and Reg Force MPO duties are...aside from above-mentioned non-policing/policing aspect of it all...I apologize in advance I may not be understanding smth due to being a complete NOOB to all this lol

I am currently a peace officer in Alberta so no stranger to paperwork, however if for the most part Ill be doing admin stuff as a res. MPO-Id rather go NCM...because I would like to do a tour or participate in some other fun/cool things like CP etc.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 May 2015)

geegee said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies and gents for all your input...I guess my next question is how different Res MPO duties and Reg Force MPO duties are...aside from above-mentioned non-policing/policing aspect of it all...I apologize in advance I may not be understanding smth due to being a complete NOOB to all this lol
> 
> I am currently a peace officer in Alberta so no stranger to paperwork, however if for the most part Ill be doing admin stuff as a res. MPO-Id rather go NCM...because I would like to do a tour or participate in some other fun/cool things like CP etc.



With the RegF you would most likely being doing more admin than as a ResF MPO. That's just with my own observation. We have a a couple 2Lts and a Captain whom have, as reflected by ResMP, done some interesting stuff and participated in some of the nitty gritty down and dirty stuff. That said however, as an Officer, your duties will first and foremost be leadership and administrative; the rest will be secondary.

You still have the opportunity to deploy as an MPO, however it would likely be in something like running an Intelligence Section, or the 2IC of a Detention Centre.


----------



## geegee (22 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> With the RegF you would most likely being doing more admin than as a ResF MPO. That's just with my own observation. We have a a couple 2Lts and a Captain whom have, as reflected by ResMP, done some interesting stuff and participated in some of the nitty gritty down and dirty stuff. That said however, as an Officer, your duties will first and foremost be leadership and administrative; the rest will be secondary.
> 
> You still have the opportunity to deploy as an MPO, however it would likely be in something like running an Intelligence Section, or the 2IC of a Detention Centre.


thank you!!!
definitely lots to think about...I have another info session to attend in the upcoming week at my city's MP detachment...definitely have alot more questions and "what if" scenarios to ask the recruiters 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Dissident (24 May 2015)

Why do you want to be a reserve Military Police Officer?


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2015)

geegee said:
			
		

> ...I guess my next question is how different Res MPO duties and Reg Force MPO duties are...aside from above-mentioned non-policing/policing aspect of it all...I apologize in advance I may not be understanding smth due to being a complete NOOB to all this lol



I case you have not yet seen it, there is a Military Police Branch forum ( including a Super-thread ) you may find helpful.
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html


----------



## geegee (26 May 2015)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Why do you want to be a reserve Military Police Officer?


whats your emphasis on?
reserve? or MP? lol
reserve...because I have a F/T peace officer job in Calgary
MP...because I wanna be able to serve my country and if I enjoy the trade I will switch to F/T so I can still enjoy the law enforcement side to that job


----------



## Dissident (26 May 2015)

geegee said:
			
		

> whats your emphasis on?
> reserve? or MP? lol
> reserve...because I have a F/T peace officer job in Calgary
> MP...because I wanna be able to serve my country and if I enjoy the trade I will switch to F/T so I can still enjoy the law enforcement side to that job



The officer part.


----------



## ResMP (10 Dec 2015)

Sit Rep: 1 MP Regt is looking for new members. Occupational Transfers and New Recruits are welcome to apply. The future looks bright in terms of opportunity for the MP Reserve.

There is lots of discussion underway at the highest levels in terms of how to best employ Reserve Members including positions on specialty courses (CP, Air Marshall, etc) and the Reg Force QL 3. To be clear - they will not be handing out special opportunities to anyone and everyone - time in, maturity, and Res MP QL5 will be important factors.

This said you will need to get started soonest - so shoot me a PM and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2015)

ResMP said:
			
		

> There is lots of discussion underway at the highest levels in terms of how to best employ Reserve Members including positions on specialty courses (CP, Air Marshall, etc)



That is encouraging news for potential MP Reservists,



			
				Anakha said:
			
		

> And Reserves are not eligible for the Air Marshal program.





			
				NinerSix said:
			
		

> And the Air Marshall has been offered to members of the reserve. Not sure if anyone has submitted an application or was even sent for the assessment.



I read this in Close Protection Training ( if it is still current? ) 


> 3. CPAC IS OPEN TO MP 00161 AND MPO 00214 WHO MEET THE FOL PRE-REQS:
> A. REG F OR RES F MP OF THE RK OF CPL TO MWO
> B. REG F OR RES F MPO OF THE RK OF MAJ AND BELOW
> C. MOS ID QUAL
> ...


http://army.ca/forums/threads/35757.175.html
Reply #175 

Military Police train for VIP Aircraft Security Detail
https://www.aviation.ca/201001298395/news/canada/military/8395-military-police-train-for-vip-aircraft-security-detail
"The air marshals, members of the VIP Aircraft Security Detail, are responsible for providing security to Canadian Forces aircraft, crew and passengers – passengers who may include the Governor General, the Prime Minister and members of the Royal Family."


----------



## ResMP (10 Dec 2015)

To my knowledge, and I am somewhat in touch with CP world, obviously there are others out there with more up to date info, but at present the CP selection and trg is limited to Military Police Reg and Reserve. The Branch is working diligently to select, train and sustain an appropriate number Close Protection qualified so that they can meet the demands of current and future operations.

Air Marshall - I have put my application in the past and was advised it was open to Reserve. I cannot say that it is open to Reserve as CP is, however I have been given every indication that it is being considered. There is discussion on allocating a certain number of positions for Reserve members on each course. This has been relayed to me by various command levels. Having been in the PRes since 91 - this is a very positive step from my perspective.

The glass is half full.


----------



## ResMP (19 Dec 2015)

This just in .... 1 MP Regt is conducting a Staff Check for a Reg Force QL 3 for those who are MP Qualified. This said you need to be sworn in and trained to take advantage! PM me if you are interested in joining. The glass ... or shall I say the mag ...is half full.


----------



## ResMP (5 Mar 2016)

This just in - 1 MP Regt - Western Canada (Winnipeg, Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver, Victoria) is accepting applicants (NCM) 

Grade 12 with the intent of attending Secondary School

Class 5 drivers licence.

Area recruiting centres may not be up to speed yet - so please send your interest to me.

Pls ask you questions via forum as opposed to PM as many of you are asking the same stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## markalark (6 May 2016)

What night do reserve MP's parade in Calgary and where? Also do you need to be enrolled in a secondary school to be accepted? 

I'm currently working as a peace officer, would that be accepted?

Thanks


----------



## Inspir (6 May 2016)

I'm sure you meant post-secondary


----------



## markalark (6 May 2016)

Inspir said:
			
		

> I'm sure you meant post-secondary




Haha yes. Wrote that after a long day.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (6 May 2016)

markalark said:
			
		

> What night do reserve MP's parade in Calgary and where? Also do you need to be enrolled in a secondary school to be accepted?
> 
> I'm currently working as a peace officer, would that be accepted?
> 
> Thanks



PM sent


----------



## RedcapCrusader (6 May 2016)

geegee said:
			
		

> whats your emphasis on?
> reserve? or MP? lol
> reserve...because I have a F/T peace officer job in Calgary
> MP...because I wanna be able to serve my country and if I enjoy the trade I will switch to F/T so I can still enjoy the law enforcement side to that job



Disregard, I saw you've already applied.


----------



## Ex_RMP (23 Sep 2016)

Good day,

I'm enquiring on behalf of a friend in regards to MP(Res).  Can anyone confirm if Calgary still has platoon, and if so who is the contact for recruiting.  The interested party is currently a serving LE member within AB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dissident (23 Sep 2016)

14 MP Platoon in Calgary.

Get in touch with ResMP, he will get you all the info you need.

http://army.ca/forums/members/50033


----------



## ResMP (23 Sep 2016)

Boom! Thx NinerSix ... Yes ... I will be your Huckleberry! We have a Platoon in Cgy, and yes we are looking. Thx for your interest. [


----------



## ResMP (5 Dec 2016)

Hi Everyone,

15 MP Coy (Western Canadian Military Police Reserve) is anticipating an increased operational tempo and will begin recruiting accordingly. We are looking for applicants in Winnipeg, Edmonton, Calgary, Victoria and Vancouver.

*** At this time MPAC is not required 

We are submitting names for the Regular Force Military Police Qualification Course - submission of the names comes from a cadre of already trained MP reservists. Expect to be enrolled and fully trained as a Res MP before submitting your name for Reg Force course.

1 MP Regt expects to deploy reservists in a variety of capacities of the the next 5 years. 

Please contact me at jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca if you are interested. I also invite you to add to this conversation by way questions.

Thanks!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Dec 2016)

Ex_RMP said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I'm enquiring on behalf of a friend in regards to MP(Res).  Can anyone confirm if Calgary still has platoon, and if so who is the contact for recruiting.  The interested party is currently a serving LE member within AB.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm with Calgary, if you'd like to send me a PM, I can put your friend in touch with our recruiter.


----------



## lohocard (14 Jan 2017)

PM'd you ResMP.

Does anyone know if you are exempt from MPAC by already having a Police foundations diplima? Sort of like direct entry?


----------



## da1root (16 Jan 2017)

Good Day,

No you are not exempt from doing the MPAC by having done Police Foundations.  Having Police Foundations makes it so that you're considered a semi-skilled enrolment, but everyone regardless of educational background or work history has to do MPAC for MP.

Best Regards


----------



## lohocard (16 Jan 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> No you are not exempt from doing the MPAC by having done Police Foundations.  Having Police Foundations makes it so that you're considered a semi-skilled enrolment, but everyone regardless of educational background or work history has to do MPAC for MP.
> 
> Best Regards



Thanks for the reply. That's unfortunate, but rules are rules. 

Are there military police at every Reserve Unit or just the ones specified on the Forces website? If I'm going for MP reserve, I'd want to go where I live now (Ottawa, Ontario). I just didn't see any Units offering MP in the surrounding area.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttCap (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. That's unfortunate, but rules are rules.
> 
> Are there military police at every Reserve Unit or just the ones specified on the Forces website? If I'm going for MP reserve, I'd want to go where I live now (Ottawa, Ontario). I just didn't see any Units offering MP in the surrounding area.
> 
> ...



33 battalion is the reserve group in Ottawa. Send them an email, and see if they are hiring. It may be entirely possible that they aren't hiring for MP, however I do know they were hiring for other trades. 

PRes aren't going to get more than a few days pay per month however, so you'll need another full time job and one that won't interfere with your PRes commitments so take that into consideration. Not every employer is all that keen on hiring reservists because they are misinformed of their responsibilities.


----------



## lohocard (16 Jan 2017)

OttCap said:
			
		

> 33 battalion is the reserve group in Ottawa. Send them an email, and see if they are hiring. It may be entirely possible that they aren't hiring for MP, however I do know they were hiring for other trades.
> 
> PRes aren't going to get more than a few days pay per month however, so you'll need another full time job and one that won't interfere with your PRes commitments so take that into consideration. Not every employer is all that keen on hiring reservists because they are misinformed of their responsibilities.



33 Service Battalion in Ottawa? I didn't see that Military Police were there, although I have spoken to a recruiter at 33 Service Battalion (about supply technician). I thought this was a support unit only. Unless you're talking about 33 Canadian Brigade?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissident (16 Jan 2017)

PRes MP platoons do not belong to their local reserve brigades, but rather to a reserve company, which is part of a RegF MP Regiment. You will not get far if you try to go through 33 CBG, if your intent is to join the MPs.

There is a reserve MP platoon in Ottawa: 33 MP Platoon. I think, IIRC, that 33 MP Platoon is co-located with the Reserve Svc Bn at Major E.J.G. Holland VC Armoury, 2100 Walkley Road. If you are having a hard time getting a phone number, send me a message and I will endeavour to find you a contact number.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> 33 Service Battalion in Ottawa? I didn't see that Military Police were there, although I have spoken to a recruiter at 33 Service Battalion (about supply technician). I thought this was a support unit only. Unless you're talking about 33 Canadian Brigade?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



33 Military Police Platoon - which is based in Ottawa.

They parade out of Maj E.J.G. Holland V.C. Armouries, 2100 Walkley Rd. If you want to visit for information, do so between 1800-2100hrs.

I don't have a phone number right now, I'll try and track one down.


Edit: NinerSix was much more expedient on that submit button


----------



## lohocard (16 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> 33 Military Police Platoon - which is based in Ottawa.
> 
> They parade out of Maj E.J.G. Holland V.C. Armouries, 2100 Walkley Rd. If you want to visit for information, do so between 1800-2100hrs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your information - although a slow response haha, only kidding 

Yeah I was confused because I spoke with a Recruiter a few months ago at 2100 Walkley but that was only for 33 SV Battalion because (along with MP) I was also interested in being a Supply Tech. I PMED NinerSix for the phone number. Hopefully they're hiring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> Thanks for your information - although a slow response haha, only kidding
> 
> Yeah I was confused because I spoke with a Recruiter a few months ago at 2100 Walkley but that was only for 33 SV Battalion because (along with MP) I was also interested in being a Supply Tech. I PMED NinerSix for the phone number. Hopefully they're hiring!
> 
> ...



It would quite unusual for the Platoon to not be hiring... We're traditionally very small units. Good luck!


----------



## lawandorder (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> PM'd you ResMP.
> 
> Does anyone know if you are exempt from MPAC by already having a Police foundations diplima? Sort of like direct entry?



Current entry standards for the PRes Military Police does NOT require a MPAC to be completed.  This is relatively new entry stander, less than 6 months, however should a member wish to attend the Regular Force QL3 they will need to meet both the education requirement and successfully completed a MPAC.


----------



## lohocard (16 Jan 2017)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> Current entry standards for the PRes Military Police does NOT require a MPAC to be completed.  This is relatively new entry stander, less than 6 months, however should a member wish to attend the Regular Force QL3 they will need to meet both the education requirement and successfully completed a MPAC.



Can anyone else confirm this? Where did you get this information from?

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttCap (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> Can anyone else confirm this? Where did you get this information from?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



(delete)


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> Can anyone else confirm this? Where did you get this information from?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...





			
				Law & Order said:
			
		

> Current entry standards for the PRes Military Police does NOT require a MPAC to be completed.  This is relatively new entry stander, less than 6 months, however should a member wish to attend the Regular Force QL3 they will need to meet both the education requirement and successfully completed a MPAC.





			
				OttCap said:
			
		

> Not sure about the MPAC requirement, however it would make sense to me. PRes MP do not serve a policing function and have no peace officer authority and àare not badged or armed, so the need for additional screening like the MPAC is not necessary.
> 
> A relatively new initiative however it that PRes MP can take the RegF MP QL3 which gives them a badge and armed. To do so, you would certainly need to take the MPAC if you are serving in an identical capacity as RegF who have taken the MPAC.



Because there seems to be some speculation, I will post this from a PM I sent earlier:

In March of 2016, the Commander of the Land Forces MP Gp (LCol LaFlamme) announced that his initiative to boost PRes MP recruiting by removing the MPAC requirement was endorsed by the Provost Marshal.

PRes MP applicants do not have to have MPAC to join a unit as we are primarily focused on Field Ops, not Police Ops. If a PRes Member wants to do a Component Transfer to the Regular Force, take the RegF QL3, or be employed in some form of Policing Role, they must attend and be found suitable on MPAC.

If a member is found Not Suitable, they are returned to their units and are retained, rather than being released as it was in the past.


----------



## lohocard (16 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Because there seems to be some speculation, I will post this from a PM I sent earlier:
> 
> In March of 2016, the Commander of the Land Forces MP Gp (LCol LaFlamme) announced that his initiative to boost PRes MP recruiting by removing the MPAC requirement was endorsed by the Provost Marshal.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing this up. Especially the part where if failed, they can still be an MP in the Unit (without QL3). 

That's really interesting though. It almost makes me want to ask what reservist MPs do rather than "policing", although I understand that's a whole other topic and I suppose I should make use of the good old search engine..

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing this up. Especially the part where if failed, they can still be an MP in the Unit (without QL3).
> 
> That's really interesting though. It almost makes me want to ask what reservist MPs do rather than "policing", although I understand that's a whole other topic and I suppose I should make use of the good old search engine..
> 
> ...



You still have to do QL3, it'll just be the 8 Week reserve QL3, rather than the full 6-month badging course that the Regular Force attend.

The Reserve MP mandate is Field Operations. We focus on the cool stuff, like force protection, close protection (basically body guarding, it's dope), security, and good ol' down to earth gunfighting and door kicking.

Base Security, vehicle checkpoints and traffic control points, personnel and vehicle searches.

Our area of expertise though, is Detainee and Prisoner of War handling.

You'll still learn some law and policing focused things, but it's not your primary duty.


----------



## lohocard (16 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> You still have to do QL3, it'll just be the 8 Week reserve QL3, rather than the full 6-month badging course that the Regular Force attend.
> 
> The Reserve MP mandate is Field Operations. We focus on the cool stuff, like force protection, close protection (basically body guarding, it's dope), security, and good ol' down to earth gunfighting and door kicking.
> 
> ...



That actually sounds like something I'd be down to do. Even that little info made me even more interested haha. Well, my trades are Supply, infantry and MP and I was qualified for all 3...I was totally fine with either one, honestly. So it'll be hard for me to choose (if they're all actively hiring). My interview and medical are in 3 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jan 2017)

lohocard said:
			
		

> That actually sounds like something I'd be down to do. Even that little info made me even more interested haha. Well, my trades are Supply, infantry and MP and I was qualified for all 3...I was totally fine with either one, honestly. So it'll be hard for me to choose (if they're all actively hiring). My interview and medical are in 3 days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Usually for Reserve applicants, you pick one trade because it is based on whichever unit provides you with the required Letter of Understanding.


----------



## ResMP (10 Mar 2017)

If you Google Western Canadian Reserve Military Police - and take a look at the thread on Blueline.ca and this thread you will get a pretty good idea of what you can expect when you join PRes MP.


----------



## ResMP (2 Nov 2017)

Hello, recently the RCMP and MP Branch have agreed to allow Sworn RCMP members to serve as PRes MP. If you are a sworn RCMP member and interested in the MP pls contact me at jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca. Thanks!


----------



## rrlmushu (3 Nov 2017)

I went recently to talk to a recruiter and told me I needed the 2 year diploma regarding  law enforcement.


----------



## mariomike (3 Nov 2017)

rrlmushu said:
			
		

> I went recently to talk to a recruiter and told me I needed the 2 year diploma regarding  law enforcement.



Do you seek part-time or full-time employment?

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## ResMP (3 Nov 2017)

It is my under standing that the requirement has been waived for Primary Reserve Military Police in Western Canada (1 MP Regt). This was done to attract more suitable applicants as Reserve MP are not as focused on the investigative role. Feel free to shoot me an e-mail If you are interested in the Reserve side. Requirements change very quick depending on the operational tempo and specific requirements at that time.

My experience has been that because the requirements listed by MP Branch changes from time to time (due to staffing issues) sometimes the recruiting offices are behind or have not yet been advised of the change. Also MP Platoons are sometimes disconected from their area recruiting office so they do not always have the best path of communication. This happens because we recruit relatively lower numbers than typical reserve units.

I am the recruiting rep for 15 MP Coy Western Canada and I have to stay on top of things to be current - no slight on our area recruiters - this is a nuance specific to the Res MP I believe.


----------



## Swally (22 Nov 2017)

Just to confirm: Reg Force MP needs 2 years post secondary, res MP does not?
I'm a former MP from Sweden (conscription). We were tasked to patrol outside of urban areas (reg MP were city) as counter-sabotage patrols.


----------



## garb811 (23 Nov 2017)

Swally said:
			
		

> Just to confirm: Reg Force MP needs 2 years post secondary, res MP does not?
> I'm a former MP from Sweden (conscription). We were tasked to patrol outside of urban areas (reg MP were city) as counter-sabotage patrols.


Reg Force MP requires a recognized 2 year diploma, Res MP has no trade specific educational requirement.


----------



## fatboy (15 Jun 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Reg Force MP requires a recognized 2 year diploma, Res MP has no trade specific educational requirement.




I understand this is months old, and a super uneducated question, but I haven't had the opportunity to ask anyone yet. 

Do they ever make any sort of exceptions for equivalencies? I've had an 8 year so far Law Enforcement Career, that I feel I have reached as far as I can go in my current Agency, unless I want to leave the front line. I'm not ready to leave the front line, I've got a decade plus of fire left there, so I'm looking at other options, and the military seems like a good change. I understand starting from scratch training wise, etc etc, I'm fine with that, but the idea of going to achieve a 2 year diploma in police foundations(or whichever program they offer near me) is really ridiculous at this point in my overall career. Especially since I really found over the years that these diplomas don't necessarily make better officers at all.

This is probably a question that has been answered multiple times, so I apologize if I am being redundant.


----------



## CBH99 (15 Jun 2018)

Fatboy,

There is a big difference between someone who asks the same questions that have already been asked because they are too lazy to use a Search function, or simply call Recruiting...and yourself, someone who is already in emergency services & looking to do something similar, and coming in with a lot of experience.  And I agree with you - a police foundations diploma doesn't always equal a better officer at all.  

Don't apologize for the question, it's a good solid question.


----------



## fatboy (15 Jun 2018)

I unfortunately think I know the answer already, but that's alright. 


Oh yeah, let me clarify that when I said "officer" I forgot I was on a forum where officer carries a little different meaning!


----------



## da1root (6 Jul 2018)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I understand this is months old, and a super uneducated question, but I haven't had the opportunity to ask anyone yet.
> 
> Do they ever make any sort of exceptions for equivalencies? I've had an 8 year so far Law Enforcement Career, that I feel I have reached as far as I can go in my current Agency, unless I want to leave the front line. I'm not ready to leave the front line, I've got a decade plus of fire left there, so I'm looking at other options, and the military seems like a good change. I understand starting from scratch training wise, etc etc, I'm fine with that, but the idea of going to achieve a 2 year diploma in police foundations(or whichever program they offer near me) is really ridiculous at this point in my overall career. Especially since I really found over the years that these diplomas don't necessarily make better officers at all.
> 
> This is probably a question that has been answered multiple times, so I apologize if I am being redundant.



Hello,

"Law Enforcement" is a rather broad range of jobs. For example Correction Officers are included in the "Law Enforcement" umbrella, so in that case no equivalencies are made.
For the Reserve Force, they will look at someone if they have a minimum of one year of full-time work experience as a sworn Canadian Police Constable within the past 10 years.


----------



## ResMP (30 Mar 2019)

Hi there,

The Reserve Military Police Platoons in Edmonton, Calgary, and Winnipeg are looking for applicants. Please PM or e-mail at Jason.forbes@forces.gc.ca if you are interested. 

Thanks

Jason


----------

